# UltimateOz



## starnsey (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi there - I'm looking at booking my gapyear with a company called UltimateOz. Can anyone supply feedback, good or bad?


----------



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, 
Im going to book the 7 day Sydney package to so I'd be interested of any feedback to x


----------



## Tomfax (Jun 16, 2012)

They have a Facebook page they might be some comments on there. I'm thinking of booking the 10days. In November.


----------



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ive booked with Gap360, which I believe is the UK sister company of Ultimate Oz. Im starting in June 2013 & cant wait!


----------



## gemx (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey I'm booking with ultimate oz next September! Hopefully start the first week in sept


----------

